
Outside of a Dog: Rebuilding the NPR Book Concierge - danso
https://blog.apps.npr.org/2019/12/03/book-concierge.html
======
zwayhowder
I'm very interested to see this open sourced. I don't really use the social
features of GoodReads so a tool like this is perfect for recording my reading
journey and sharing it in a slightly more useful manner than my ZettelKasten
Zotero notes.

For those wanting the code directly: [https://github.com/nprapps/book-
concierge](https://github.com/nprapps/book-concierge)

------
metasj
I love this use of multicolumn.

Now it just needs an 'Inside of a Dog' mode for libgen books on the darkweb...

